# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 12] Erreur "plugin\eonddemgr.dll" lors d'un dploiement

## Jordel

Bonjour, bonjour,

Sur un de mes projets en PB12, j'ai ce magnifique message d'erreur lors du dploiement :



> "09:25:18  02005: Error in deploying plugin\eonddemgr.dll file.


Je me suis empress de tester avec un autre projet PB12 et tout est pass facilement et sans encombre !

Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un a dj rencontr ce type d'erreur et si oui, comment la rsoudre ???
Telle est la question !!!

Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## Jordel

Tiens... j'avais zapp ce sujet par ici  ::): 

Il s'agissait d'une fonction non supporte par le dploiement APPEON (j'ai oubli laquelle depuis).

Tout est rentr dans l'ordre en remplaant cette fonction rcalcitrante !

----------

